# A video to convince those who don't like historical recordings...



## bigshot

Bruno Walter / Vienna Philharmonic (1936)
Mozart "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"


----------



## Bulldog

Sara certainly trumps Bruno. Being a classical investigator, I watched the clip four times.


----------



## Centropolis

I am still not convinced.


----------



## bigshot

I'll be convinced for you. Two of my favorite things there... oh! and classical music too!


----------



## bigshot

Sorry gang! No more fun for us! Well here is something similar to watch instead... I think this might be the Reiner version.


----------



## Guest

I misread (wishfully?) the OP title as "A video to convince those who don't like historical performance (HIP)" ... I was wrong, but I was intrigued. Pure circus.


----------



## Figleaf

bigshot said:


> Bruno Walter / Vienna Philharmonic (1936)
> Mozart "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"


I hope you have had more luck than me at trying to convert people to historic recordings! Number of years spent listening to old records: 25. Number of converts: 0.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Figleaf said:


> I hope you have had more luck than me at trying to convert people to historic recordings! Number of years spent listening to old records: 25. Number of converts: 0.


Count me, pal! I would have been persuaded by you if I didn't already like them :tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

Figleaf said:


> I hope you have had more luck than me at trying to convert people to historic recordings! Number of years spent listening to old records: 25. Number of converts: 0.


The Rachmaninov recordings of the Composer playing his own PCs are my favorite historical recordings. There are so many passages that sound redundant in other hands that come to life when played by SR himself, and current restoration techniques make the recordings sound ver 'alive '


----------

